# 1600 Ton Licensed Yachting Captains Job



## mkidd (Sep 26, 2011)

Does anyone know of any jobs for 1600 ton licensed yacht Captains? My husband would love to work there and we want to relocate from Fort Lauderdale, Florida. He would like to also have the experience of building new yachts. Thanks!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Do you or your husband have EU, EEA, or Swiss status, i.e. the right to work in Italy? That's very likely a prerequisite.


----------

